# Dish Remote Access - no internet needed



## jlluck (Oct 18, 2007)

Just logged in to check my Dish statement and noticed this announcement at the top of the page:
"DISH Remote Access has new expanded availability -- no internet connection is required for your receiver. CLICK HERE to access."

Is this brand spankin new or am I just catching up? Seems to connected to my 722 a little faster than it used to.

Very Nice improvement.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Limited programming through the satellite downlink.

One way commands only, cannot see what is on DVR, etc.

But it's better than nothing.


----------



## jlluck (Oct 18, 2007)

Jim5506 said:


> Limited programming through the satellite downlink.
> 
> One way commands only, cannot see what is on DVR, etc.
> 
> But it's better than nothing.


You bet. Better than nothing. You can still prog the DVR.
Now, I just wish that 922 would come out or some big update to the 722 to let you connect broadband and play your DVR content. (hint hint, dish dish)


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

So is there now reduced capabilities with sling and the 722? I used to be able to access my DVR content, but I no longer can.


----------



## TheFoxMan (Aug 25, 2008)

Dario33 said:


> So is there now reduced capabilities with sling and the 722? I used to be able to access my DVR content, but I no longer can.


The change broke my Dish Remote Access too, but apparently not everyone's. As of early last week, it no longer shows my HD locals (Dish or OTA), nor can I access the DVR now, all of which worked fine two weeks ago. There's another thread on this in the General Dish Network Discussion group at http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=169775


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I have avoided clicking the "invite link" for the no-network-connection system and continue to use my Dish Remote Access which still works fine. But then again, both my ViP's are upstairs on the same home network.

I'm a strong believer in the "if it ain't broke don't fix it" philosophy with Dish.


----------



## sremick (Feb 4, 2008)

phrelin said:


> I'm a strong believer in the "if it ain't broke don't fix it" philosophy with Dish.


My remote access wasn't broke, and now it is... thanks to Dish. I didn't change anything at my end. And I'm not alone. 

Sucks... I used Remote Access all the time.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Mine works without a hitch.

Dish.sling.com and the link on my account page.


----------



## dragon342 (Oct 31, 2009)

jlluck said:


> Just logged in to check my Dish statement and noticed this announcement at the top of the page:
> "DISH Remote Access has new expanded availability -- no internet connection is required for your receiver. CLICK HERE to access."
> 
> Is this brand spankin new or am I just catching up? Seems to connected to my 722 a little faster than it used to.
> ...


Yrrp!! its Awesome!


----------

